# Any point in fertilizing if it's not going to rain?



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

This would be granular urea. It's been a dry summer, I wasn't able to get all of it down before the big .07" we got the other day. Couple more pastures to go. As of right now it's not forecasted to rain for 6 days. Temps 80 during the day 50 at night so we have a decent dew going. Is it okay to put it down now or should I wait until closer to when it's supposed to rain.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait, you will lose a lot of it if you put it on now.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I can send you some rain. It has been ridiculous down here. I can’t get even 3 dry days.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

No urea unless it's going to rain. I put some down yesterday and it's not looking good for getting rain. Got another 24 hours of potential rain then 5 great days of making hay weather. I had it treated so hopefully there will be some value left next weekend when next rain is.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> No urea unless it's going to rain. I put some down yesterday and it's not looking good for getting rain. Got another 24 hours of potential rain then 5 great days of making hay weather. I had it treated so hopefully there will be some value left next weekend when next rain is.


I've had good success with agratain? I guess....had a good drought and when the rain finally came it really jumped. Like the OP, we had good dewpoints, really wet and I think that skewed my results a bit.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I've had good success with agratain? I guess....had a good drought and when the rain finally came it really jumped. Like the OP, we had good dewpoints, really wet and I think that skewed my results a bit.


I think I got 5 sprinkles yesterday. This year with our ramped up fertilizer program I didn't care if we were "guaranteed" rain I treated all urea, not worth the risk. Used to be I would pick and choose when I treated it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Figure 5-10% loss/day, depending on temps, humidity, etc. Agrotain about halves that rate.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> I think I got 5 sprinkles yesterday. This year with our ramped up fertilizer program I didn't care if we were "guaranteed" rain I treated all urea, not worth the risk. Used to be I would pick and choose when I treated it.


For the little additional cost, I always treat urea, even when it calls for rain within 24 hours.

I figure the loss per day at 10%-20% normally, meaning if I put it on today and it rains tomorrow, I will have lost at least 10% of my urea, maybe as much as 20% (depends on the weather).

A 10% loss is worth about $40/per ton and Agrotain is a lot less expensive than that. If the loss rate doubles or it doesn't rain, I have more than paid for the Agrotain.

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> For the little additional cost, I always treat urea, even when it calls for rain within 24 hours.
> 
> I figure the loss per day at 10%-20% normally, meaning if I put it on today and it rains tomorrow, I will have lost at least 10% of my urea, maybe as much as 20% (depends on the weather).
> 
> ...


Watched it rain last night north of me but not at farm. Got more sprinkles, so urea still waiting at the farm. Less than half mile my hay got rained. 0.7 in. Field next to it I had some urea on it. That should be in now.


----------

